# Do your emotions return when you get over this?



## melbilnz (Oct 31, 2009)

It was a relief to read that this is beatable. My most disturbing symptom is my emotional blunting. Last night my mom was depressed and started crying. I wanted to sympathize but couldn't make the emotional connection. I feel like In am unable to feel emotions or love others, even family members. This is my most disturbing symptom. My only emotion is anxiety and even then, that can become strangely blunted when I am super DP/DR (although I am aware that I don't like the sensation), it's like I drift into a void.

Mine started from a panic attack I had on Marijuana. While I was high, I started to think about getting older and dying and panicked. That started my 3 1/2 year journey into this black hole that I am finally trying to climb out of now. I got a high a few times afterwards but drugs lost their appeal to me (weed, spice (a legal smoking blend with some cannabinoid analouges), kratom tea (a natural vicodin), vicodin, tramadol). As of this year, I am drug free. I had a DP/DR episode after a bad acid trip many years ago but that completely resolved. Strangely, I tried DXM and nitrous after that bad LSD trip and had no ill effects. Only the recent panic on weed threw me back. I am beginning to think this is really all psychological although my hypochondriac side still keeps me skeptical.

On a good note, I now recognize that this disorder is anxiety fueled and reversable. I am past whining, I just want to fix it and have a normal life again. My bigest hurdle is convincing myself that I really am fixable. what happened is that my mind convinced itself this is permanent and lost any hope in recovery. Consciously, I know this isn't the case, but it is like I can't convince myself at the same time.

Also some background information on me:
I was a introverted child
I was bullied
I lost my dad at age 10, in front of my face to a heart attack
I had OCD before drugs, but it didn't come into full bloom until my 20's
Suffered from alcholism
Had some nasty break ups that left me severely distraught
Been told that I am very intelligent, yet I am plagued with personal issues

I almost feel like if I could erase the memory of DP, I would be normal, but how do you stop thinking of pink elephants :roll: ? This illness (or non-illness) is so stupid yet causes so much turmoil at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome  You need to give your body time to heal, be kinder to yourself and get plenty of vitamins to replace the ones you've lost through stress. Get at least 8 hours sleep a day and you will start to feel better. You will get your emotions back and you will definately recover from this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey 

Check out my post 90% recovered, it has a lot of good info/explanation that finally convinced me, and is very logical/sensible. And I'm one helluva cynic


----------

